# We lost one of our best friends this past friday



## Tadder (Feb 7, 2017)

Sidewinder was 14 yrs old. She had a great life and was an great tracker. She finished well and strong, she got sick on us in jan. this yr. lost her sight in late jan. and pasted away Feb.3 2017. This was here last track Thanksgiving Day. Sam's Big 8pt. We not sure what it will score but, Sidewinder will be missed next deer season.


----------



## GillCommander (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry about your pup. Its been 5 years since I had to say good by to my Blazer boy. He was also 14 when he went. I still find it hard to look at pictures of him, guess I haven't got over it just yet.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 8, 2017)

RIP Sidewinder, you will be missed.


----------



## NBN (Feb 8, 2017)

Hate that buddy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 8, 2017)

Sad time for sure. The devotion and love we get from our pets is unconditional.   That is why we miss them.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 8, 2017)

Great lookin dog. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry for the loss, Dogs are family and it is tough to loose one. Hope all the Smith's are comforted by knowing she loved you guys as much as you did her..


----------



## Freak Nasty (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry for your loss brother.  Prayers sent


----------



## bdrum419 (Feb 9, 2017)

sorry about the loss of your pup..


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 9, 2017)

A very happy looking Dog, I'm sure she was well loved and will be dearly missed.


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry for your loss


----------

